# Does anyone know this evil yob?



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

The RSPCA is appealing for people to identify the man responsible after he was caught on film kicking his dog in Knee Hill Park near Woolwich on October 1 YouTube - Man Kicks Dog in Knee Hill Park


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Praying that [email protected]#$%^&* is caught without delay, that poor little dog, hope s/he's still alive. How an anyone be so vicious.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I know - that dog is terrified of him.  Wonder who filmed it and why they didn't follow him a bit to see where he went. I would have done.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I know - that dog is terrified of him.  Wonder who filmed it and why they didn't follow him a bit to see where he went. I would have done.


I agree, I wouldnt have left without his dog thats for certain.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No me neither, that dog must be going through hell if it's still alive cos if he can do that in full view of everyone, what is he going to do behind closed doors?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

spread the word people. Post this link in every pet forum you visit. In every forum you visit. Lets get that dog away from the creep.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

this is so disgusting. that poor baby  what a miserable little life she leads and I hope to god that the sick Tw*t gets found. Not that he'll get any bloody punishment anyway


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

B*stard ! ! ! ! ! How could he.... poor wee thing is petrified of him....... Hope he is caught and someone kind takes the wee doggy into their home for lots of tlc..... god knows, it looks like it needs it... Pamx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Poor little mite, i bet that really hurt,, I hope they find her soon so she can know not all humans are wicked,, pretty little thing.


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

I hope that his name is let to the public, then he'll have some hard core animal lovers kicking sh!t out of him!!
I don't understand how someone could do that to an animal. But I know that anyone who can, could do the same to a person without regret too, a defenceless woman, perhaps? maybe even an innocent child.

That's what the "police" don't seem to understand, they are like "well, it's not like it was a person" Like it makes a difference to someone as sick! I bet it wont be a matter of time before he's picked up for attacking an elderly man or something.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

that made me want to cry... that poor poor dog. I hope they find the stupid b*******  makes me so mad!!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just googled hill park and this is the list of places it gave me to look at :

Did you mean:
hill park near Glasgow, G2, UK
Hill Park, Auckland, New Zealand
Hill Park, Alloa, Clackmannanshire FK10 2DA, UK
Kashmir Park, Main Blvd, People's Colony No 2, Faisalabad, Punjab, Pakistan

I will assume he is in Glasgow and if I see the dog and or him I will be making a point of taking the poor dog away....

evil evil little man


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No it's called Knee Hill Park which is in Woolwich, South London apparently.
I have just read that Youtube could find the person who uploaded the video so they would be maybe have an idea who this disgusting scumbag is?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Didnt want to watch it! but hope the coward is found


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

yes thats right bstd if ever i ever come accross some mental case like that id take him to the cleaners, for the sake of the animal
hope the dog is ok and some1 comes forward , dont hang back, people like this want the same treatment but i hope he sees this add 
we need to speak for these poor dumb animals


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Read in the paper tonight for today that they are looking for info from anyone in that area tbh i'm kinda glad it's not round here as I think he would get a kicking if it was


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*All those with facebook accounts should put it on their main page.Evil little ****.*


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

I felt physically sick watching that clip, I would love to know who that prat is and kick seven shades of s**t out of him believe me.
I hope they find this disgusting example of a human being, although I would call him worse but would be banned from the forum.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i was sick to the stomach watching this, and it made me cry,
i could not have videod that and then not gone up to the bloke and took the dog off of him, whatever the consequences, im sorry but i would have done something.
i would love to go to that place and wait for another day to spot him and do something.
michelle xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

According to a commenter on the youtube site he has been identified and reported to the authorities but there is no confirmation that this is true.

YouTube - sammytuf87's Channel



> Already told all you guys his name is ARTHUR KENT from Bexley area.. He has 2 white staffs with him on his facebook profile picture..if u scroll down to yesterday morning his profile id is ther.."


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

What a monster! 
But what I cant work out was why somebody could just stand there and video it rather than doing something! :


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> What a monster!
> But what I cant work out was why somebody could just stand there and video it rather than doing something! :


Because: it could have been an elderly person or someone not strong. Someone alone. No other witnesses, no help. He (the creep) could have been carrying a knife or gun. He (the s.o.b.) could have beat the crap out of the video taper, too, and smashed the camera, then there would have been no proof at all.

Sometimes, as much as one would like to help, turning to the authorities is the best way to go about it, rather than being vigilante.

They could have been quite a distance away and using a telephoto. Hard to catch someone by surprise from a distance, and that would have been the only way, unless the videotaper was a great big strong person with a gun, or several persons together, to get that dog safely way, the element of surprise I mean.

I'm keeping an eye on the comments under the video. If there are news media reports on this I wish someone would post the links, I am not familiar with any news sources from over there.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Okay I suppose you are right but I would have found it really difficult to watch even under any of those circumstances. x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

A 24-YEAR-OLD man is being interviewed by animal cruelty officers following an online video which showed a dog being repeatedly kicked. Footage of the incident, filmed in Knee Hill Park, Abbey Wood, appeared on YouTube and led to a public outcry. It showed the dog being kicked, dragged up a hill and hoisted up by its neck. The man, reported to be Arthur Kent from Welling, handed himself in at Bexleyheath police station on October 23 where he was arrested, interviewed and released without charge. A spokeswoman for animal cruelty charity the RSPCA, which has seized the dog, confirmed it was now interviewing someone in connection with the incident.

ABBEY WOOD: 24-year-old interviewed over YouTube dog kicking (From News Shopper)


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank God the little dog is safe - it's been on my mind for days and I hate it. At least the poor little mite will be well cared for now, so well done to the person who took the video, he/she may not have been able to intervene but it saved the dog nonetheless! :thumbup:


----------



## SuperSimoholic (Sep 16, 2010)

"Without charge" WTF!?

Guess that's England for you!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> A 24-YEAR-OLD man is being interviewed by animal cruelty officers following an online video which showed a dog being repeatedly kicked. Footage of the incident, filmed in Knee Hill Park, Abbey Wood, appeared on YouTube and led to a public outcry. It showed the dog being kicked, dragged up a hill and hoisted up by its neck. The man, reported to be Arthur Kent from Welling, handed himself in at Bexleyheath police station on October 23 where he was arrested, interviewed and released without charge. A spokeswoman for animal cruelty charity the RSPCA, which has seized the dog, confirmed it was now interviewing someone in connection with the incident.
> 
> ABBEY WOOD: 24-year-old interviewed over YouTube dog kicking (From News Shopper)


without charge. Says it all in this country


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

read today he kicked it because it urinated on his trousers and wouldn't walk on it's lead. the puppy is apparently called thumper and was his brothers, the 'investigation' in continuing according to rspca ...not sure why the evidence is there!


----------

